

Great Developers Are Librarians - njsubedi
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2009/12/08/great-developers-are-librarians/

======
qompiler
Most good developer books are like math books, you can't just read them you
have to put the material you to practice to fully comprehend it. If you are
going through developer books like novels you might be more of a software
project manager type who needs to know all the jargon without truly
understanding the meaning behind it.

------
anotherevan
As a point of clarification, owning and reading a lot of books does not make
you a librarian any more than typing a lot of formulae into an excel
spreadsheet makes you a software developer.

Trust me, as of tomorrow I've been married to one for twenty years (a
librarian that is, not an excel spreadsheet.)

